# Lead or Tungsten?



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

not sure if I spelled tungsten right but just wondering what you guys use and like and brand of tungsten you use? inserts or polished? thinking about trying the tungsten out but want to know more about it before making the dive with the price. thanks


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

definitely worth the extra money, I was surprised at how much more sensitivity I got with tungsten. you also get the same weight with a smaller size than a lead sinker. I like the strike king bullet sinkers painted black or the greenish spotted color... no inserts, I buy the rubber things if I want to peg them in place. I fish from a boat though, and lose very few of them since I can usually motor over to the snag and pop it free, I don't know if that little tid bit will sway your opinion.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use the strike king ones as well. Easier to get in a pinch, come in several colors, priced the same as basically everyone else. I don't even own a lead worm weight anymore...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

stak45dx1 said:


> definitely worth the extra money, I was surprised at how much more sensitivity I got with tungsten. you also get the same weight with a smaller size than a lead sinker. I like the strike king bullet sinkers painted black or the greenish spotted color... no inserts, I buy the rubber things if I want to peg them in place. I fish from a boat though, and lose very few of them since I can usually motor over to the snag and pop it free, I don't know if that little tid bit will sway your opinion.


X2 The strike king weights are awesome! I have bought other brands that frayed my line, but not the strike king tungsten. Worth the extra money! I have a hard time fishing lead now.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Take a look here for tungsten weights. I can vouch for the quality and I think you'll like the prices.

http://www.alleystungsten.com/Tungsten_Bullet_Worm_Flipping_Weights.html


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Where have you been all my life Shaggy???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I use both lead and tungsten. Which one I use depends on what bait I'm using, and to a lesser extent, the type of bottom I'm fishing. I always use a lead weight when fishing a Texas rigged tube. I don't know the brand name of the ones I use, but the weights are shorter and have a wider base than most other lead worm weights. The wider base more closely matches the diameter of the nose of a tube, and makes them come through cover a lot easier. Especially wood cover. I also use lead if I am fishing big chunky rocks. Not because I'm afraid of losing a costly tungsten weight, but because the larger size of a lead weight doesn't get hung up as often. 

I use a brass bullet weight, or a lead Lindy walking sinker for Carolina rigs because the hang up less frequently. 

Other than the above scenarios, I use tungsten. I don't use tungsten because they're harder or that their smaller size makes them come through cover better though. I use them because their smaller size comes through a bass' lips better. I was using the Strike King weights exclusively, but will be trying the Pur Tungsten weight this year because I can get them in brown. 

To peg them on line 14# test or under I use the 6th Sense Peg X stoppers. For line above 14# test I use the rubber t stops made my Bullet Weights. 

I'd be curious to hear from anyone that uses the rubber stops like the 6th Sense stops that I mentioned? Have you found that they abrade the line if you use them on 17# test or higher fluorocarbon line? They're really tight on the line and when I put one on and slide it up the line to tie the hook on, the line looks shredded. It does it even if I wet the line and then slide it up. I thought it might be something about the line I was using (Vicious Pro Elite fluorocarbon) but it doesn't shred the line with 14# test or under. Just curious.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Your missing out if your not using tungsten.. The only downfall is the price but well worth the money... I don't really have a brand specifically I use... They've all been good for me, although I've been avoiding ones with inserts... Hard to thread 65lb thread through an insert... I peg them with bobber stops or those rubber t-pegs... Can't remember the brand


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bassbme, I've never had a problem with the 6th sense pegs like that. I routinely use them on 25# and 17# Berkley 100% flouro...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

for stops i just bought a bag of little black rubber bands and snipped them in two pieces. and then tie around line and cut excess.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> for stops i just bought a bag of little black rubber bands and snipped them in two pieces. and then tie around line and cut excess.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I used to do this when I first started pegging sinkers. Actually work fairly well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

